# Cartoons anyone?



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

So, I have 3 smaller kids. 6 years old, 8 years old (almost 9!) and a 1 year old. Cartoons are a big part of my home life, I've become one with it... thru the years I've actually grown to like a few. Don't judge me 

My favorite being TEEN TITANS GO! I freggin love that cartoon!

Any of you like any cartoons?


----------



## jaizei (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

LOLOL!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 29, 2015)

Wacky Races and Dastardley and Muttley in their Flying Machines for me.
"Muttley, you snickering hound!!!"
Love it.


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

I had to look those up! and here I was thinking I knew ALL of the cartoons.. I guess not!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2015)

I actually can't stand most cartoons nowadays but I do like Teen Titans. some of my favorite so are from years ago on Disney gargoyles TaleSpin Darkwing Duck. And Adventures of Scrooge McDuck. there are others but that's my shortlist. no cartoon though comes to mind in the last 5 years or so


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2015)

oh my god how could I forget gummi bears?


----------



## jaizei (Sep 29, 2015)

dmmj said:


> oh my god how could I forget gummi bears?



Unforgivable.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 29, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Adventures of Scrooge McDuck.



What?


----------



## jaizei (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2015)

jaizei said:


> What?


I was mistaken its called duck tales


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I actually can't stand most cartoons nowadays but I do like Teen Titans. some of my favorite so are from years ago on Disney gargoyles TaleSpin Darkwing Duck. And Adventures of Scrooge McDuck. there are others but that's my shortlist. no cartoon though comes to mind in the last 5 years or so



All of these are from my childhood! Pinky & The Brain, Animaniacs! and my favorite ROCOS MODERN LIFE!!! ROCOS MODERN LIFE! ahh!


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

or... AHHHHHHHHHH Real Monsters, another fave!


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

jaizei said:


>



what . is . this?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 29, 2015)

I like the adult cartoons, like Family Guy, The Critic, King of the Hill. Can't stand the Jim Davis one...can't even think of its name at the moment.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2015)

can't stand Family Guy after the second season or so they went insano liberal after that. but I do love the critic early Simpsons again same reason as Family Guy


----------



## jaizei (Sep 29, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I like the adult cartoons, like Family Guy, The Critic, King of the Hill. Can't stand the Jim Davis one...can't even think of its name at the moment.



Who doesn't like Garfield?


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I like the adult cartoons, like Family Guy, The Critic, King of the Hill. Can't stand the Jim Davis one...can't even think of its name at the moment.



I like those too! I like American Dad too.

Jim Davis, the only thing that comes to mind is Garfield...


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2015)

Jim Davis does Garfield right? the only cartoon
 I'm aware of is Garfield and friends


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2015)

For kids cartoons NOTHING beats Phineas and Ferb. That is the best kids show ever. I especially love Vanessa…

For adult cartoons, I think Family Guy is the best show ever put on TV in any genre. Waling Dead is really really good too, in a different way, but nothing beats Family Guy, especially the first two seasons…

I also still love The Simpsons, South Park, Futurama, and American Dad.

So, yes. I like cartoons.


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, I have 3 boys so...

Batman is a must
Superman
Spiderman (not a huge fan)
Pokémon


I like the Avengers and Iron Man lots! and THOR! Oh Thor.. hahaha


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

Tom said:


> For kids cartoons NOTHING beats Phineas and Ferb. That is the best kids show ever. I especially love Vanessa…
> 
> For adult cartoons, I think Family Guy is the best show ever put on TV in any genre. Waling Dead is really really good too, in a different way, but nothing beats Family Guy, especially the first two seasons…
> 
> ...



Theres a hundred and four days of summer vacation and school comes along just to end it!
So the annual problem for our generation is findin' a good way to spend itttttt!


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Theres a hundred and four days of summer vacation and school comes along just to end it!
> So the annual problem for our generation is findin' a good way to spend itttttt!



I watch that show even when my daughter is not around. Love it. Its truly heartwarming. I think that show could end depression worldwide.


"Aren't you boys a little young to be buying rocket fuel and cases of servos?"
"Yes. Yes we are…"


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

Tom said:


> I watch that show even when my daughter is not around. Love it. Its truly heartwarming. I think that show could end depression worldwide.
> 
> 
> "Aren't you boys a little young to be buying rocket fuel and cases of servos?"
> "Yes. Yes we are…"



His sister is a total &$$hat though!!!!!! She frustrates me, but I'm glad she never really gets him caught, lol!

Way after the kids are tucked in bed and passed out, I'm sitting on the couch watching Teen Titans with no kids to blame. The struggle is real


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 29, 2015)

I like some…


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 29, 2015)

The original Woody the Woodpecker were very funny.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2015)

I didn't like Woody Woodpecker for some reason I think he was a jerk


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I was mistaken its called duck tales


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2015)

Tom said:


> I watch that show even when my daughter is not around. Love it. Its truly heartwarming. I think that show could end depression worldwide.
> 
> 
> "Aren't you boys a little young to be buying rocket fuel and cases of servos?"
> "Yes. Yes we are…"


Sad it's ended now, though!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 29, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


YESSSS! Thank you!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 29, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> So, I have 3 smaller kids. 6 years old, 8 years old (almost 9!) and a 1 year old. Cartoons are a big part of my home life, I've become one with it... thru the years I've actually grown to like a few. Don't judge me
> 
> My favorite being TEEN TITANS GO! I freggin love that cartoon!
> 
> ...


I guess, I'm not hip anymore because I haven't seen any of the cartoons you've mentioned and my house is full of kids!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Well, I have 3 boys so...
> 
> Batman is a must
> Superman
> ...


Ooh, you know, there's a new Guardians of the Galaxy cartoon coming out soon.
The older Spiderman show was pretty amusing... plus it gave us great meme opportunities


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> So, I have 3 smaller kids. 6 years old, 8 years old (almost 9!) and a 1 year old. Cartoons are a big part of my home life, I've become one with it... thru the years I've actually grown to like a few. Don't judge me
> 
> My favorite being TEEN TITANS GO! I freggin love that cartoon!
> 
> ...


I like Gravity Falls 
Has anyone seen it?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 29, 2015)

@dmmj every cartoon you mentioned made me want to give you a big hug! Someday I'm showing up on your doorstep with a fresh bucket of popcorn! 

@jaizei I love the Violent Femmes. It's been too long since I've listened to them! I was nearly knocked unconscious during a live performance of "Blister in the Sun"...ah...good times..good times.

Anyone watch "Pirates of Darkwater," "The Phantom," or "Xmen" during the early 90's??



I'll also admit that I do actually really enjoy some of the movies to come out in theaters recently. I'm a big fan of "Big Hero 6" and also love the "How to Train Your Dragon" movies.

I LOVED LOVED LOVED the short cartoon "Feast" in the beginning of Big Hero 6. It makes me CRY happy tears!!! Please watch if you haven't seen it!!! (@Tom has your family seen Feast? @Yvonne G  you should watch it too!)...


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 29, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ooh, you know, there's a new Guardians of the Galaxy cartoon coming out soon.
> 
> View attachment 150471


I had nooo idea!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 29, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> All of these are from my childhood! Pinky & The Brain, Animaniacs! and my favorite ROCOS MODERN LIFE!!! ROCOS MODERN LIFE! ahh!


I think of Pinky and the Brain soooo often!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> @dmmj every cartoon you mentioned made me want to give you a big hug! Someday I'm showing up on your doorstep with a fresh bucket of popcorn!
> 
> @jaizei I love the Violent Femmes. It's been too long since I've listened to them! I was nearly knocked unconscious during a live performance of "Blister in the Sun"...ah...good times..good times.
> 
> ...


Guiltily I say I haven't seen 'Big Hero 6' yet, but I liked the new 'How to Train your Dragon' 
One moment and I'll watch the short...

I haven't seen the the other two, but I don't what was going on with Nightcrawler's accent in the X-Men cartoon.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 29, 2015)

Tom said:


> I watch that show even when my daughter is not around. Love it. Its truly heartwarming. I think that show could end depression worldwide.
> 
> 
> "Aren't you boys a little young to be buying rocket fuel and cases of servos?"
> "Yes. Yes we are…"


My husband and I have watched Phineas and Ferb by ourselves too! --We're all sitting at the cool kids table together


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 29, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Guiltily I say I haven't seen 'Big Hero 6' yet, but I liked the new 'How to Train your Dragon'
> One moment and I'll watch the short...
> 
> I haven't seen the the other two, but I don't what was going on with Nightcrawler's accent in the X-Men cartoon.


Whackily enough...you should totally go watch it It's surprisingly weird and different for Disney and the movie is really good. I forgot about Night Crawler's accent! Ha! You're awesome!


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I guess, I'm not hip anymore because I haven't seen any of the cartoons you've mentioned and my house is full of kids!!!



I haven't been hip in ages. LOL! My kid had to tell me what the "Whip and NAY NAY" was all about... sad, but true!


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ooh, you know, there's a new Guardians of the Galaxy cartoon coming out soon.
> The older Spiderman show was pretty amusing... plus it gave us great meme opportunities
> View attachment 150471



Nah uh! I love Groot!


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I like Gravity Falls
> Has anyone seen it?


Ive seen an episode here and an episode there, its cute!


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Whackily enough...you should totally go watch it It's surprisingly weird and different for Disney and the movie is really good. I forgot about Night Crawler's accent! Ha! You're awesome!



I have the Big Hero 6 movie, I bought it thinking my boys would want to watch it, no go. Soo, I guess i'll watch it, because uhm, you told me to, yep ill use this as an excuse! LOL!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 29, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> I have the Big Hero 6 movie, I bought it thinking my boys would want to watch it, no go. Soo, I guess i'll watch it, because uhm, you told me to, yep ill use this as an excuse! LOL!


YES! Maybe the boys will get sucked in too


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2015)

Whip and nay nay? Obviously a cultural reference I don't get.


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Whip and nay nay? Obviously a cultural reference I don't get.



Whip and nae nae (I misspelled before).. now.. WATCH ME WHIP, WATCH ME NAE NAE!


----------



## jaizei (Sep 29, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> The older Spiderman show was pretty amusing... plus it gave us great meme opportunities
> View attachment 150471


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 29, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I like the adult cartoons, like Family Guy, The Critic, King of the Hill. Can't stand the Jim Davis one...can't even think of its name at the moment.


When you say adult cartoons I think of "Fritz the Cat" which was not so great. 

My favorites were "Super Chicken" and "George of the Jungle". Porky Pig wi wi wi wi will always be a favorite t t t t t t awe heck, also.


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Hmmmmmmmm


hmm is right. lol


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2015)

I love Super Chicken


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2015)

Will said:


> When you say adult cartoons I think of "Fritz the Cat" which was not so great.
> 
> My favorites were "Super Chicken" and "George of the Jungle". Porky Pig wi wi wi wi will always be a favorite t t t t t t awe heck, also.



I remember Fritz the Cat!

Anyone remember Spike and Mike's Sick and Twisted Animation? Saw that one several times.


----------



## G-stars (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't now if dragon ball z is considered a cartoon or not but that is one of my all time favorite. Family guy, American dad, Simpsons in the old days not so much anymore. Pokemon was good when I was a kid. Oh oh has anyone seen avatar?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2015)

I also forgot chip and Dale's Rescue Rangers I feel so ashamed. he must be the old age catching up with me 


you youngsters get off my lawn


----------



## wellington (Sep 29, 2015)

Tom said:


> For kids cartoons NOTHING beats Phineas and Ferb. That is the best kids show ever. I especially love Vanessa…
> 
> For adult cartoons, I think Family Guy is the best show ever put on TV in any genre. Waling Dead is really really good too, in a different way, but nothing beats Family Guy, especially the first two seasons…
> 
> ...


I would never have thought you would like those cartoons. I just don't know about you. Your blowing my mind or I'm just way older then I thought.


----------



## wellington (Sep 29, 2015)

Arthur, Tom and Jerry, dragon tales, the one with the little tug boats, can't remember the name. Puff and Stuff, most all the real oldies. No adult cartoons.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 29, 2015)

G-stars said:


> I don't now if dragon ball z is considered a cartoon or not but that is one of my all time favorite. Family guy, American dad, Simpsons in the old days not so much anymore. Pokemon was good when I was a kid. Oh oh has anyone seen avatar?



And nary a mention of Yu-gi-oh


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2015)

maybe there's a reason why it wasn't mentioned


----------



## jaizei (Sep 29, 2015)

dmmj said:


> maybe there's a reason why it wasn't mentioned



Probably worried that the level of excitement they'd've shown would've been embarrassing.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Probably worried that the level of excitement they'd've shown would've been embarrassing.


Occam's razor? that is the most likely explanation I guess


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Whip and nay nay? Obviously a cultural reference I don't get.


Be glad for that...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 29, 2015)

What about "ThunderCats" ? I used to watch that at 4:00 pm at a local tavern I'd go to. The barmaid loved it, so I'd watch it with her. That was like 25 yrs or more ago…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 29, 2015)

Or "Team America, World Police" that was a great movie!!!!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 29, 2015)

G-stars said:


> I don't now if dragon ball z is considered a cartoon or not but that is one of my all time favorite. Family guy, American dad, Simpsons in the old days not so much anymore. Pokemon was good when I was a kid. Oh oh has anyone seen avatar?


Oh yeah Dragon Ball Z. If animated films are okay, Howl's Castle and Animatrix are both pretty good too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 29, 2015)

Will said:


> Oh If animated films are okay?


 I knew some guys in high school that would produce very disturbing animated movies…


----------



## thehowards (Sep 29, 2015)

Lots of great ones mentioned already. Avatar the last air bender was great. Also when I was younger I liked Ed, Edd, and Eddy or anything ninja turtles (why turtles/tortoises became my favorite animal). Also as for newer shows Steven Universe is pretty cool.


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 29, 2015)

Cow and chicken always cracked me up. Ren and Stimpy, Daria, Bevis and butthead lol

I got stuck watching Dora tonight, no idea who let's their child wander the woods...

Max and Ruby, those bunnies don't have parents and the granny only visits every now and again...poor buns.


----------



## WithLisa (Sep 30, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I LOVED LOVED LOVED the short cartoon "Feast" in the beginning of Big Hero 6. It makes me CRY happy tears!!! Please watch if you haven't seen it!!!


Thank you, that was sooo cute! 

When I was a child I loved _Alfred Jodocus Kwak_ and_ Duck Tales_. And some of those (often quite depressing) japanese series like _Dog of Flanders_, _The story of Perrine_ or _Tales of little Women_. 
I still watch the Simpsons from time to time. 

But all those action-packed modern children's cartoons...  Maybe I'm getting old.


----------



## Ozzy1 (Sep 30, 2015)

Jonny bravo for me, (hi their sexy lady) lol


----------



## thehowards (Sep 30, 2015)

Also I feel like back in the 90's it was you were a nick or Cartoon Network kid, I was most definitely a Cartoon Network kid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 1, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Who doesn't like Garfield?


Me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 1, 2015)

SpongeBob?


----------



## jaizei (Oct 1, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me.



I don't know if there's a character I can relate to more than a gluttonous, lazy cat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 1, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I don't know if there's a character I can relate to more than a gluttonous, lazy cat.


One of y ex girlfriends loved Garfield and acted much like him.
Looked rather like him, too, come to think of it.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 1, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> SpongeBob?



I like SpongeBob! It always cracks me up.. some of the things that are said in that cartoon HAVE to be for the parents enjoyment lol!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 1, 2015)

spongeBob is up there definitely one of my favorite episodes is the one with the Seabear


----------

